# Just bought a playbook



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Well seeing as I had posted in the ipad vs playbook I thought that I would get some hands on experience an mess round with the ipad an playbook instore.firstly the negative,the playbook takes two minutes to boot from cold,not great IMHO.no flash for the camera is also a bit poor,don't know of any tablets that cameras have flash in its defence.no hdmi cable included,which at 400 quid you would expect one.no micro usbslot. 

The good.the quality of screen is excellent,it integrates nicely with my bb9900 it plays a shot load of video formats out the box and looks like it can be android hacked very easily.app world is much better than I expected as well.

Loving it so far.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OP, let us know how you get on with your playbook... 

:thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive had a playbook since christmas and love it. Much better than my dads Ipad IMO. Easier to carry, plays all movie formats including MKV's and they can be dragged and dropped onto it. Also pairs very nicely with my BB bold for tethering 
I can see why many people would be put off by them but they should give it a try before knocking it.
Oh and I am not an apple hater.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I hammered this thing last night in work an the battery is great,mix of movies and games,plus a bit of browsing. Kindle apple works brilliant,really impressed with that. This biggest smile I got was watching films,picture is lovely an the stereo speakers really do give some nice stereo separation. It's very responsive to touches an playing Angry birds on it shows the screen has some real quality as there is no lag or stuttering like there is on some phone an cheaper android tabs. I'm really thinking about picking up a 32gb one,maybe bigger.

Lastly,the size is just right for me to hold in. Both hands when Web browsing and be able to type using thumbs only. I like the big ipad3 screen size,but I couldn't hold it like ido the BlackBerry. All in all the only chunk in the Armour is the bottom up speed.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

cdti_sri said:


> Ive had a playbook since christmas and love it. Much better than my dads Ipad IMO. Easier to carry, plays all movie formats including MKV's and they can be dragged and dropped onto it. Also pairs very nicely with my BB bold for tethering
> I can see why many people would be put off by them but they should give it a try before knocking it.
> Oh and I am not an apple hater.


Afraid this is the problem with the playbook, you have to tether it to your phone to get on the web when out and about unless there's free WIFI available..............poor!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

s.bailey said:


> Afraid this is the problem with the playbook, you have to tether it to your phone to get on the web when out and about unless there's free WIFI available..............poor!


how they thought they would get away with that at the original price tag is beyond me.are all ipads 3g and wifi ?

edit:google has the answer :lol: they way you are talking i thought they all had 3g and wifi.

i never reliased the cameras where so poor on the ipad 2:doublesho add to that no hdmi out or usb connectivity as standard ?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

s.bailey said:


> Afraid this is the problem with the playbook, you have to tether it to your phone to get on the web when out and about unless there's free WIFI available..............poor!


64gb playbook - £249
3 mifi PAYG + 12 (12GB valid for 12 months) - £134.99
Total = 383.99

16gb Ipad 3 wifi + cellular = £489.60 (Including my discount) No data though.

I know what I would rather spend my money on.

If you have a blackberry and a data plan that allows tethering save yourself a further £134.99. Good times.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

silverback said:


> how they thought they would get away with that at the original price tag is beyond me.are all ipads 3g and wifi ?
> 
> edit:google has the answer :lol: they way you are talking i thought they all had 3g and wifi.
> 
> i never reliased the cameras where so poor on the ipad 2:doublesho


No, there's 2 lines. A wifi only and also a wifi/3G. TBH though, it works out better value to buy a wifi only iPad and a 3-Network MiFi dongle. You can pick up a PAYG MiFi with 12months/12GB of data for about £130


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i like the size of the ipad,but its a double edged sword,as that increased inches wouldnt allow me to be able to hold the ipad like a console pad and use my thumbs for typing (like i can with the playbook) the app store on the ipad is a wonder,absolutely lovely functionality and layout.so whilst im not a fan of "apple" i can safely say they do some stuff brilliantly.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

You can use your thumbs for typing on the iPad, if you touch either side of the keypad and swipe apart it splits the keypad in two, if that makes sense.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the camera on the iPad 2 is fabulous, certainly not professional but you don't buy a tablet for photography.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mainsy said:


> You can use your thumbs for typing on the iPad, if you touch either side of the keypad and swipe apart it splits the keypad in two, if that makes sense.


that does make sense mate.i didnt know that,when i was messing around in the shop it felt quite big in the hand (obvioulsy lol) when typing on the keyboard,and it didnt feel like you could hold it like that for any amount of time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> I think the camera on the iPad 2 is fabulous, certainly not professional but you don't buy a tablet for photography.


oh dont get me wrong,im not saying it has to be a professional job,but under 1mp for both cams ? :doublesho


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I think the camera on the iPad 2 (which my sisters got, I'm still enjoying an iPad 1) is terrible :lol: 0.7mp for the rear one isn't it? I sort of think that rear/main cameras on tablets are a bit pointless anyways (front ones are great for Skype/video calling) as they're not exactly easy to hold to take a photo! I've seen people out and about taking photos of friends on Galaxy tablets and it looks cumbersome and tbh a bit daft.

Handy for impromptu forum photos and mobile eBay listing though :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

All cameras need a flash,plain and simple


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

The Playbook is actually quite nice, but BB wont be making another and its basically discontinued now. Im not sure id spend out on a dead platform.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ZTChris said:


> The Playbook is actually quite nice, but BB wont be making another and its basically discontinued now. Im not sure id spend out on a dead platform.


But its not a dead format. Its not like buying a HD DVD player is it ? The browser still works,you can still view films on it (much more codec friendly than an ipad btw) still take pics,still use the hdmi out. The only sticky issue is app world,but with android compatability being hacked it won't be an issue.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We bought one for the little one to watch films/ cartoons on in the car (to replace his smashed Archos), its been a good little machine, the only gripe for me is it takes an age to start up when its been turned completely off !!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Shaun said:


> We bought one for the little one to watch films/ cartoons on in the car (to replace his smashed Archos), its been a good little machine, the only gripe for me is it takes an age to start up when its been turned completely off !!!


That's the only thing I can gripe about so far.The whole experience so far has been really good. I wouldn't go near it at its rrp, but I wouldn't pay 400 for an i pad either. These would be perfect for the rear headrests for the passengers. I also think if you could get a good satellite navigation app it would be brilliant.


----------



## mikey_abz (Jun 18, 2009)

I've just bought one of these and for £127 for the 16 gb version its really good.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> I think the camera on the iPad 2 is fabulous, certainly not professional but you don't buy a tablet for photography.


I know you don't buy a tablet for photos but to describe it as fabulous would almost indicate it can be used to good effect.

I think it's terrible and why bother, it's that bad I'd say little point in having it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Having owned an iPad 2 and the 3rd Gen and done back to back testing the new iPad is miles better than the 2! Still no flash tho.....


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

mikey_abz said:


> I've just bought one of these and for £127 for the 16 gb version its really good.


I've been tempted by the Playbook for some time and now the price has dropped might get one.

@ Silverback: Would be interested to hear your overall thoughts so far on ownership?


----------

